# What the hell



## CynicalCirno (Jun 22, 2010)

Emos sure are a nice show to laugh at
[yt]gFDCHdKbKBY[/yt]

It's so sad that they actually use makeup

The truth is written on the lockers, in the start.

Seriously, what the hell


----------



## Rhyrs (Jun 27, 2010)

The song was good until it started...


----------



## Tao (Jun 27, 2010)

makeup is fine

What these kids are wearing is not


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

I gave up on this genre really, it's okay sometimes


----------



## Xenke (Jun 27, 2010)

ew, gross.

Really, if it takes more than a second to decide if a male is actually male or female because of how they look, they're wearing too much and trying to hard.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 27, 2010)

Rhyrs said:


> The song was good until it started...


 Yup 

I'm sorry I just can't take these guys seriously at all. 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 28, 2010)

Fuck, the one walking down the corridor looks like me
*facepalms*


----------

